# Low Cost, High Value Tools.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson.....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/dan-anderson-high-value-low-cost-tools-naa-dan-anderson/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

He's right about the gloves. I use them for greasing equipment. I too feel like a sissy. But then when I peel them off and don't need to wash my hands I wonder why I was such an idiot to not use them much sooner in life.

He's probably also right about the other things.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Extra long screw drivers have always been a MUST-HAVE, tool in my toolbox.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree about the gloves (I used to hate them, but after getting enough herbicides and fuel on my hands, well.....) and needle nose pliers--can't have too many of them.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Another few for the list, tiny 1/4” bit holder ratchet I have gets used a lot. Along with the mechanics tweezer sets I’ve got a set of cheap dental tools. Work great for o-rings and cleaning grooves, and yes teeth.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Still won't wear the gloves, within two minutes of putting em on my hands are absolutely soaked like somebody poured water in the gloves first.

Far as the wee little drill bits for cleaning torch tips, learn the proper use of the torch and you won't need the drill bits to clean the tip. Have never had a torch tip so clogged that it needed drilled out, like in over thirty five years for a guess.

I have the long needle nose pliers, 16" or 18" long, have straight, offset, 45 and 90 degree tips, absolutely indispensable if your elbow deep in a transmission.

A pick set is also a must have for a multitude of uses.


----------

